# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  بدء بقبول طلبات الالتحاق في برنامج دبلوم التربية

## احساس المطر

بدء بقبول طلبات الالتحاق في برنامج دبلوم التربية
للطلبة الأردنيين وغير الأردنيين للفصل الأول 08/09 



تعلن جامعة اليرموك عن البدء بتقديم طلبات الالتحاق في برنامج دبلوم التربية للطلبة الأردنيين وغير الأردنيين للفصل الأول 2008/2009 اعتبارا من صباح يوم الأحد الموافق 06/07/2008 وحتى يوم الخميس الموافق 17/07/2008 ، علما بأنه لن يقبل أي طلب  التحاق  بعد هذا التاريخ.

تقدم الطلبات إلى دائرة القبول والتسجيل مكتب رقم ( 118 ) من الساعة الثامنة صباحا وحتى الساعة الثانية بعد الظهر

شروط القبول والوثائق المطلوبة / لدبلــوم التربيــة / بعد البكالوريوس.

يشترط في المتقدمين للدراسة في هذا البرنامج أن يكونوا حاصلين على درجة البكالوريوس أو ما يعادلها .
يتم قبول الطلبة بقرار من اللجنة في ضوء الشواغر المتوفرة في أقسام الكلية .
عدد الساعات المطلوبة للتخرج 27 ساعة معتمدة . 
التخصصات 

1)      إدارة مدرسيـــة.

2)      مناهج اللغة العربية وأساليب تدريسها.

3)      مناهج اللغة الانجليزية وأساليب تدريسها.

4)      مناهج الرياضيات وأساليب تدريسها.

5)      مناهج العلوم وأساليب تدريسها.

6)      مناهج الدراسات الاجتماعية وأساليب تدريسها.

7)      مناهج التربية الإسلامية وأساليب تدريسها.

8)      مناهج التربية الرياضية وأساليب تدريسها.

9)      مناهج التربية المهنية وأساليب تدريسها.

الرسوم المقررة 

·         ( 15 ) خمسة عشر دينارا رسم طلب التحاق عند تقديم الطلب.

·         ( 10 ) عشرة دنانير رسوم خدمات انترنت تدفع مع رسوم الساعات .

·         ( 35 ) خمسة وثلاثون دينارا رسوم خدمات تدفع مع رسوم الساعات .

·         ( 50 ) خمسون دينارا رسم الساعة المعتمدة الواحدة تدفع عند القبول.

الوثائق المطلوبة عند تقديم الطلب

1-     صورة عن كشف علامات الجامعة مصدق من التعليم العلي والبحث العلمي.

2-     صورة عن المصدقة مصدقة من التعليم العلي والبحث العلمي.

3-     صورة عن شهادة الولادة حديثة مثبت عليها الرقم الوطني مصدقة من الأحوال المدنية للطلبة الاردنين.

4-     صورة عن الهوية الشخصية مصدقة من الأحوال المدنية للطلبة الاردنين.

5-     صورة عن شهادة الولادة وصورة عن جواز السفر لغير الأردنيين.

6-     صورة شخصية عدد 2 قياس ( 4*6 ).

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا حلا

وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------

